# Unitronic stage 2



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Is anyone having any luck with the stage 2 for a 2007 rabbit 2.5? I haven't done anything to the car yet but it is my daily and I don't want to go too crazy. Please let me know what you think about the program.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i think fellow "THYGREYT" has it on his car. I am sure he will comment soon.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Sir, that's correcto! 

I have had untronic stage 2 for over 20K miles, and I must say that it is the 2nd best mod I have done. 

Anyone who's driven my car can tell you that throttle response is amazing, and the car ALWAYS has available torque. It also helped me gain some mpgs with proper driving. 

Based on my testing, the sw is very good, it makes te car very enjoyable and no, it has no negative side effects. 

Contact you'r local dealer! 
If you are in florida, then on sept the 17th there will be an event, in which uni will be flashing cars for $50 less. 

So, tell me, what else do you want to know? Or what are your concerns?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5100034-unitronic-stage-2-LONG-review.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Sir, that's correcto!
> 
> I have had untronic stage 2 for over 20K miles, and I must say that it is the 2nd best mod I have done.
> 
> ...


 I'm in Daytona... I've been thinking stage 2 for a bit now and where is it on Sept 17?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Tell evberyone on daytona to come!  

www.facebook.com/all.florida.g2g 

And again, get chipped on the event and you'll save $50...


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

see, i told you thygreyt will comment.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eatrach said:


> see, i told you thygreyt will comment.


 i'm reliable! :laugh:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Tell evberyone on daytona to come!
> 
> www.facebook.com/all.florida.g2g
> 
> And again, get chipped on the event and you'll save $50...


 Any pre-order need to happen to just walk up to the tent and say i want to get chipped? lol 

Methods of payment available?


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for your reply!:beer: Do you have a aftermarket air filter and exhaust too?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I have it too. For an 08. Its decent, Ive had zero problems other than it erasing itself from my ecu twice now, and having it reflashed :banghead: I loved it till I drove a c2 flashed 2.5. The 2.5 Jetta I drove with c2 flash had less mods than me(no header) and it felt faster more responsive than mine. My car is just feels slow period, after I drove a UM flex fueled R32. But it is a sh*t ton better than Giac and Revo, from experience  Never tried Apr


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Well I don't have any mods right now but I will be getting a AWE exhaust for it. This will be my daily and I just want to see what was out there for it. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I have it too. For an 08. Its decent, Ive had zero problems other than it erasing itself from my ecu twice now, and having it reflashed :banghead: I loved it till I drove a c2 flashed 2.5. The 2.5 Jetta I drove with c2 flash had less mods than me(no header) and it felt faster more responsive than mine. My car is just feels slow period, after I drove a UM flex fueled R32. But it is a sh*t ton better than Giac and Revo, from experience  Never tried Apr


 not to offend, but then prolly your car? 

i mean, on mine its been great, and powerful. honestly. 

do i want more? yes. 

i too have driven other chipped cars, with GIAC and APR mostly, not a C2. but mine has always been if only slightly faster than the rest. 

look at it this way: try it, if you dont like it, return it.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

I will try it. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> not to offend, but then prolly your car?
> 
> i mean, on mine its been great, and powerful. honestly.
> 
> ...


 Well its feels faster than Revo Giac, hands down, but compared to C2 Jetta I drove, didnt seem as quick. UM seems to be where its at these days. Everyone with their tunes love em and claim better than what they had before. Turns out the technical problems people have been having are their own fault on the FF tune. I think Ill be going with C2 for the SRI, but I may give UM a shot. 

I have driven a few big hp turbo cars lately so hopping back into a 190hp car feels slow period


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I have driven a few big hp turbo cars lately so hopping back into a 190hp car feels slow period


 lol, thats cause it is! :laugh: 

hence the reason for all to want and improve that


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol, thats cause it is! :laugh:
> 
> hence the reason for all to want and improve that


 Yep :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i've driven, worked on and mod'd a lot of 2.5L 
C2 is the smoothest and most power gain over the other tuners i've driven.....cheap too.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i've driven, worked on and mod'd a lot of 2.5L
> C2 is the smoothest and most power gain over the other tuners i've driven.....cheap too.


 I agree on both accounts


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm... I need to try before I buy.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i've driven, worked on and mod'd a lot of 2.5L
> C2 is the smoothest and most power gain over the other tuners i've driven.....cheap too.


 Really? I was just looking there and they didn't have any number for the "race 93 CAI" one. my guess is that is the one that would rival Unitronic stage 2 mainly because the next one up is short ram intake manifold and i know i don't have that one. 

and APR claims: (on 93)	181HP / 204FT-LBS $349.00 *but that is with the 170HP engine i just saw the asterisk... but i have the 150hp 

Thoughts or experiences? I have a BSH cai, test pipe with awe exhaust. 

This may sound like a dumb question to most but has anyone been runing AFR gauge to have a piece of mind while tuned? i've been thinking about it... more as a precautionary than anything.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

something like this? 










lol, yes.. i did so. i use it for Daily comparisons of fuel Vs temp vs RPMs etc... 

in fact i think my plugs are going cause with every 1k miles, the AFR drops more and more... lol... now its on late 13s early 14s almost always. the plugs have been on for 30k and i was told that they "loose" performance after 20-25ish. 

on my sig is my build thread, and there you can find a mod list. most of them are clickable, and they take you to a pic of said mod. feel free to browse.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> something like this?
> 
> lol, yes.. i did so. i use it for Daily comparisons of fuel Vs temp vs RPMs etc...
> 
> ...


 Perfect! Thank you, that is what I was looking for. I have been going back and forth about an afr gauge, over kill etc... but it can't hurt to have too much info. 

You wouldn't happen to have any other info on the other tunes? opinions on the current unitronic set up?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> Perfect! Thank you, that is what I was looking for. I have been going back and forth about an afr gauge, over kill etc... but it can't hurt to have too much info.
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have any other info on the other tunes? opinions on the current unitronic set up?


 http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/products/db.php 

install is easy. 

i did my homework, and unitronic came triumphant on the top. 

i have driven other cars, and i have done lots of reading... but hard data? only on unitronic. 

and again, i agree, there is no much thing as top much data when the car is concerned.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2 has software for 2005-2008 2.5L for the following. 
87 stock and BSH intake(yes theres a differnce) 
87 CAI 
91stock, BSH 
91 CAI 
93 stock, BSH 
93 CAI 
93 short runner intake manifold 
stg1,2 and 3 turbo software. 
and will nearly make whatever you need(for abit of a cost) 

they also are the only ones that have a turbo kit on the market, and a good short runner that FITS. 

their flash cost $299( some shops charge labor charge, we charge $37.50) 

NLS and C2 combined as of now have the highest NA 2.5L. over 200whp. 

we have logged, flashed, tested, improved, "played with", beat on, dyno'd(over 30 times) A LOT of 2.5L's 
.......C2motorsports is hands down then best now for your 2.5L 

[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5575006924/in/photostream/[/video] 

and our 2011 1Lap R32 at 8psi just for fun  ...... next years is being built now...way more power 

[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5679788517/in/photostream/[/video]


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

You guys were the first to break 200whp but Bluewater I guess has the highest hp n/a tuned 2.5l that one of the mags wants to do a feature on after its boosted, so they wont release the n/a dyno numbers, BUT it is on e85 so more power is a given


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

love to see a dyno. 
and ours was a 100% stock motor. just bolt ons that everyone can buy


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> love to see a dyno.
> and ours was a 100% stock motor. just bolt ons that everyone can buy


 Thats where it becomes a gray area. Id love to see the dyno too.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

I need to read more on people using the C2 software. I would love to make 200hp with a stock engine.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Road Boss said:


> I need to read more on people using the C2 software. I would love to make 200hp with a stock engine.


 200whp requires many mods. 
Most importantly, a short runner intake manifold.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

DriveVW4Life said:


> 200whp requires many mods.
> Most importantly, a short runner intake manifold.


 which is (i think) over $1000....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> which is (i think) over $1000....


 c2's $999 
UM (HEP) $1399


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

DriveVW4Life said:


> 200whp requires many mods.
> Most importantly, a short runner intake manifold.


 SRI 
CAI 
header 
test pipe 
"cat" back exhaust 
under drive pulley 
C2 tune. 
bam, over 200whp and a 7300 redline---- and power to 7225!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ... bam, over 200whp and a 7300 redline---- and power to 7225!


 nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> SRI
> CAI
> header
> test pipe
> ...


 This will be my car, if i ever get my friggen tax return back lol. 

oh, minus the under drive pulley. I suppose ill need to do that wont i. under drive pulleys make me nervous though.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

myths.....


----------

